
The Unreliable Startup - jenius
https://medium.com/@jescalan/the-unreliable-startup-69461f629383#.3h4b12t2a
======
slang800
I agree that this is a problem, but it applies not only to startups but every
proprietary service. The only way, that I can see, to eliminate the risk of
losing a given service is to make a personal archive of everything (for
primarily data-based services), and only use free/libre software (for
computing services). Without the ability to run the service on your own
machines, modify, and redistribute; I don't think you can have any hope of
long-term availability.

------
turs0und
This doesn't strike me as a problem. Large companies also shut down
initiatives and projects, and everyone knows that startups are inherently
risky, because they don't have a business model yet.

